# HID Projector + Angel Eyes Group Buy



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

Check it out. We only need two more commitments to get a discount. It is still pricy but these are true HID projectors while the competitors are halogen projectors. 

Cruze Angel Eye Dual Xenon HID + Halogen Headlights + LED Teardrops [EP-L-00010] - $659.99 USD : Cruze Imports!, Premiere Source for Korean/Chinese Cruze Auto Imports


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Depends on the discount. Right now I am considering just cracking open my lights and buying them if I screw up.


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

I've opened up some headlights I had on a Civic and they were never the same. Condensation will build up inside if you don't get it sealed up perfect.


----------



## jburke01rt (Feb 19, 2011)

very interested depending on the discount also.


----------



## Kaimumma (Apr 14, 2011)

Same, I'm in just tell me where to sign up. I'm trying to read up on the install though. I'm hoping it will be easier than it looks.


----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

Holy Batman that is EXPENSIVE~~~!!!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

REALLY wish I could get in on this right now... Need the money first, lol.


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

For those that are interested, just go to the site via the link above and near the bottom of the page is a place to join the group buy. There are 3 signed up right now and need two more to get what is basically a 10% discount. Obviously the more people that sign up, the lower the price goes. 

I thought it was expensive also, but as I researched other vendors (ebay or some other way) i found that there are similar sets but they only accept halogen bulbs. These are roughly the same as those sets in terms of price but you are also going to pay for a bi-xenon hid kit at the same time so it makes sense that they are priced where they are at. 

I had questions about these lights that I asked the company and surprisingly they answered very quickly and very clearly. 

I am going to likely buy them regardless of the group buy but I just figured I'd try and get more on board and then everyone wins.


----------



## z3koeller (Jul 2, 2011)

Would LOVE these. Unfortunately lack the financial ability to obtain them.


----------



## Elyang (Apr 26, 2011)

I WANT! Would just rather work on performance first. Do we know if it is a 1:1 swap?


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

No one can afford these. That is exactly why I posted the link. A group buy saves money. Just register for the group buy and lets see how much we can have taken off. It is free to sign up.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Is there a referral code for cruzetalk? or just the group buy stuff?


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

They are direct replacements. Performance from a 1.4L is kinda silly in my book.


----------



## Elyang (Apr 26, 2011)

Trifecta is really the only thing I want to do. Already did the intake. These will most likely be next on the list after that.


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

Well I could really care less about trying to make power from such a small engine that is designed for fuel economy. Good luck to those that do care. I really would love to make the asthetics more my flavor and so I am looking into these headlights. Soooo if anyone is interested, please check that link and sign up. We can all benefit from a group buy.


----------



## unitednations161 (Mar 13, 2011)

Does anyone know what the halogen bulbs are for if there is HID cut off on low beam.


----------



## RSchmidt624 (Dec 21, 2010)

The purpose of the halogen is for the high beams. The projectors are not bixenon so they have a fixed cut off shield providing only the low beam. When you activate the high beam it turns on the halogen bulb reflector thats next to the projector. Not ideal but still nice. Beware that some of these assemblies since they arent oem might turn off the HID's when the high beam comes on, unless you do super brights of course.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

2011-2012 CHEVROLET CRUZE PROJECTOR HEADLIGHTS BLACK | eBay


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

Those are nice except they are halogen only. The ones from Cruze Imports do use a Bi-Xenon HID in the projector and a halogen in the Hi beam lamp. It will be bright and look great. I ordered the first pair of LED fogs from them and since I was able to get them to import them in, they are now on their website. I just spoke to one of the reps and they are expecting a shipment and will be stocking them.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

getblended said:


> Those are nice except they are halogen only. The ones from Cruze Imports do use a Bi-Xenon HID in the projector and a halogen in the Hi beam lamp. It will be bright and look great. I ordered the first pair of LED fogs from them and since I was able to get them to import them in, they are now on their website. I just spoke to one of the reps and they are expecting a shipment and will be stocking them.


I am looking to get Projection Fogs, found them for 50$ but you have to buy 10.


----------

